# International 4300 air horn install?



## SignGuyWI (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a 2006 international 4300 dt 466 truck. I have a air horn i would like to install on it but not sure how to go about wiring it in. Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

SignGuyWI;757622 said:


> I have a 2006 international 4300 dt 466 truck. I have a air horn i would like to install on it but not sure how to go about wiring it in. Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.


Does the horn require a seperate source of air from the truck?
I take it the 4300 has hydralic brakes & no air compressor?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wait, I could be mistaken. I was thinking the 4300 was smaller, but thats the 4200. I guess your 4300 might have air brakes.


----------



## SignGuyWI (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes there is a seperate smaller air compressor with kit. Hydraulic brakes, no onboard compressor for brakes etc...


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

then its simple . find a mounting spot under hood (where my air horn is on my 4300) and mount horn and compressor. run the required size wiring to a switch in the cab.
my horn on mine is on the pass side facing forward and down kind of close to the bumper and i believe it is bolted to the frame rail. or you can do a roof mount but that is more of a pain in the ass to run air hose/ wiring


----------



## SignGuyWI (Feb 21, 2009)

I was thinking of going the route of installing a separate switch to make it a easier install but i have another truck with a air horn on it on a seperate switch and it seems like by the time i get to pushing the button the reaction time has come and gone. Is there any way to tie it into the main truck horn activated by the steering wheel?


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

depends on how much amperage the pump takes. without overloading the factory wiring you might need to wire in a relay but its possilbe to use the wires going to the stock horn and wire those to the air pump. but you are not supposed to use the air horn all the time. atleast from what i have been told


----------



## SignGuyWI (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah i have checked into that as far as the wisconsin rules are concerned and there is nothing saying it cannot be used all the time. A relay was supplied with the horns but i have not dug into it yet. I was told there was some fiber run through the system involving that but personally i think its alot of bs. Just curious if it was as simple as splicing in to the existing horn wire or if there was something more complicated to it.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I put air horns on my 4700. I bought my kit from Seige Engineering. It came with an air tank, compressor, 12v air valve, and a relay. I don't know if your kit is as in depth as mine was, but it is a pretty simple install. My 4700 is a crew cab, so I mounted my horn under the back seats under the truck cab. I mounted the air tank, and compressor in the utility bed, inside the front drivers compartment, with the 12v air valve. Then just ran the hoses, and wired in the relay, and off to the races I go with the loudest horn around. 154 decibles of ear splitting train horn. You should see people jump when that thing goes off.


----------

